# Problema con celula peltier



## foc (Abr 11, 2014)

Hola compañeros resulta que me trajeron un dispensador de agua con enfriamiento por celula peltier la verdad yo no las conocia pero ya me informe 
Bien la duda es esta he visto videos con la celula funcionar claro con su disipador pero la celula solo esta montada en el sin ejercer ninguna presion y se ve que funciona, la celula que yo quite de plano no servia pero aqui no venden esos productos
En una tienda donde reparan refrigeradores, me vendieron una en 70 pesos mexicanos, algo como 7 dolares la puse a trabajar pero me calienta mucho,la tengo que presionar fuerte con la mano para que enfrie eso seria señal de que podria estar dañada me refiero a que las que vi en el video no la presionan solo queda sobre puesta ya cambie polaridad y es el mismo problema espero y me puedan despejar la duda.
el que me la vendio dijo que sino funcionaba me regresaba el dinero


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 11, 2014)

bueno
las celdas peltier son caras podria decirse que te la vendieron barata valen como $200 pesos mexicanos 

ahora se venden por potencia de consumo donde esta la corriente y el voltaje que entran en juego

ahora la dicipacion de calor , es un punto critico 

entre mas enfries la cara caliente mayor es la taza de enfriamiento de la cara fria

es decir necesitas dicipar lo mas que puedas el calor de la cara caliente que este cerca de la temperatura ambiente para que el rendimiento de la cara fria sea mejor.

debes checar la hoja de datos de tu peltier por que tienen una corriente y un voltaje maximo si los superas puedes asesinarla.

usa grasa de silicon "pasta termica " para poder dicipar el calor , usa un disipador parecido al de los CPU galletudos por que estos disipan mejor el calor que un pedazo de aluminio sacado de la basura.

de preferencia usa un ventilador junto con el disipador asi esta rapidamente llegara a los 0°C

saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2014)

Hola a todos , caro foc la celda peltier funciona "afanando o robando lo calor" en una faz y transferindo ese calor "afanado" para la otra faz , haora para que tudo ande a contento ustedes es obrigado a dissipar lo calor generado en la faz caliente con un bueno y generoso dissipador de calor ( ese hecho en aluminio) preferencialmente resfriando el  con uno o dos collers deses enpleado en fuentes conmutadas de ordenador personal "PC" o procesadores de placas madre de ordenadores personales. Las celdas peltier generalmente son alimentadas con 12 voltios continuos y consumen una  corriente de aproximados 4 Amperios constante. Quando canbiamos la polaridad de la fuente de alimentación las caras tanbien canbian de función ora resfriando un lado ora lo otro en sentido de la curriente electrica.
Una buena idea es enplear una  delgada camada de grasa termica o de silicona entre la celda peltier y lo dissipador de calor , pero esa es solamente una camada mui , mui delgada donde lo exceso de grasa  prejudica ao inves de mejorar la transferencia termica de la celda peltier  a lo dissipador de calor ( incluso ese dato es valido tanbien  para quando armar transistores de potenzia en dissipadores).
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## foc (Abr 11, 2014)

Bueno amigos les comento que la celula viene con su disipador y ventilador tambien con su fuente probe amperaje y me da 3.75 amperes lo que si le falta es pasta termica ya que la que trae ya esta reseca probare a ponerle algo de pasta ya que el manual de usuario del despachador de agua dice que enfria el agua en 1 hora aproximadamente y ya tiene como 2 horas y apenas se nota un poco el cambio de temperatura

la celula me la dieron en 70 pesos porque era usada por eso desconfio un poco de ella ya estoy viendo algunas en mercado libre me sale en 230 pesos mexicanos algo como 22 dolares 

edit: le pasa algo a la pagina tengo como 2 horas que la veo en cache algo asi se dice no? sin algunas opciones todo desordenado bueno no es la tipica pagina de foros de electronica o sera solo con migo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 11, 2014)

seguro es un problema con el explorador "un malware".

fuera de eso es que depende de la celda , no todas las celdas se comportan igual 
algunas les cuesta trabajo llegar a la temperatura deseada, unas nececitas mas voltaje y menos corriente y otras en viceversa.

o te pide voltaje o te pide corriente no es de le meto 12V y 4 A por que en realidad es mas bien una ley de ohm si le metes 12v y te consume 2A  es por que la celda te pide un voltaje

leer la hoja de datos. 

normalmente inician con TEC-12XXX
 y de acuerdo a eso es como la encuentras "ojo hay celdas piratas" 

si el fabricante indica que requiere 12v y 3A puedes sacar su resistencia interna con ley de ohm pero cuando es pirata no coincide con las especificaciones del fabricante.


----------



## Tachenk (Abr 12, 2014)

En la célula tiene que poner un numero, generalmente un 12 que es el voltaje, luego un 7 (que no viene al caso) y un 6 p.e que es la intensidad, osea una 12706 tiene que ir por precaución a 12v. y 6A.
El voltaje max. es sobre 15V pero si no esta bien refrigerada la cara caliente no te lo aconsejo, lo ideal sera por bloque de agua, radiador, ventilador, etc.
El disipador que llevan estas fuentes de agua suele ser generoso.
Hoy en día no son caras, se pueden conseguir una 12706 por unos 4$.
No cambies polaridad o te la cargas, porque estarás dando calor a  la cara que esta pensada para el frio y esta cara apenas tiene disipación termica.
Son muy ineficientes, sirven para beber un vaso de agua fria cada dos horas, no mas, asi que no te estrañes que apenas enfrie, es asi
Yo tengo montadas tres 12709, funcionando a casi 15V  (400W) enfriadas por bloque de agua ambas caras , para  enfriar un triste acuario de 30 litros y duramente me baja la temperatura 4 grados después de tres días funcionando ininterrumpidamente . 
Esto ea si.
Conclusión, las fuentes de agua fría refrigeradas por peltier solo valen para tener una vaso de agua fresca cada dos horas y eso gracias a que el mini deposito esta aislado termicamente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2014)

Hola a todos, aca en Brasil  hay a venta en la red de hipermercados "WallMart" , adegas para botilla de viños que enpleyan dos celdas peltier , la fuente es conmutada ( mui similar a de ordenadores personales "PC")y forni 12,5Voltios a 10Amperios continuos.
Esas son demasiadas lentas para obtenir y manter constante una tenperatura de 10grados celcius con algunas botillas de viño ( no mas de 4). 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## foc (Abr 12, 2014)

; dijo:
			
		

> Son muy ineficientes, sirven para beber un vaso de agua fria cada dos horas, no mas, asi que no te estrañes que apenas enfrie, es asi


 claro al cabo de 3 horas aprox. llego a su punto 10 grados bueno eso lo se porque el led piloto encendio indicando que el agua estaba lista para beber gracias amigo Tachenk se te agradece



			
				; dijo:
			
		

> seguro es un problema con el explorador "un malware".


TRILO-BYTE te cuento que ya escanee el equipo con antivurus y antimalware,probe con 2 navegadores IE y el que uso firefox y se mira igual.
Respecto a la celda ya hizo su funcion como comento arriba, la hizo a las 3 horas pero la hizo gracias por tu ayuda se te agradece un saludo





			
				; dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, aca en Brasil hay a venta en la red de hipermercados "WallMart" , adegas para botilla de viños que enpleyan dos celdas peltier , la fuente es conmutada ( mui similar a de ordenadores personales "PC")y forni 12,5Voltios a 10Amperios continuos.
> Esas son demasiadas lentas para obtenir y manter constante una tenperatura de 10grados celcius con algunas botillas de viño ( no mas de 4).





Hola Daniel Lopes la fuente de este despachador tambien es conmutada la celda por fin hizo su trabajo como menciona Tachenk   





			
				; dijo:
			
		

> Son muy ineficientes, sirven para beber un vaso de agua fria cada dos horas, no mas, asi que no te estrañes que apenas enfrie, es asi


 lo que pudo a ver pasado fue que por no conocerlas pense que su trabajo seria rapido alguna hora para enfriar maximo pero bueno problema resuelto gracias por la ayuda se te agradece y siempre se aprende algo nuevo yo esas celulas ni las conocia jaja saludosss


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2014)

Lo gran segredo en las celdas peltier es dissipar lo mas eficientemente possible la faz caliente ( quitar ese calor generado) para que la faz fria sea mas fria cada vez mas .
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## DiegoRPV (Jul 11, 2018)

Yo tuve el sgte síntoma, empezó a bajar la T° y como a los 10 seg empezó a subir, además le medí la corriente y me daba 2.3A, siendo que el nominal es de 6A. Alguien sabe que puede estar pasando. No es el primero que hago, pero es primera vez que me pasa ésto. Adjunto foto del módulo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2018)

Probaste con otra fuente ?


----------



## tiago (Jul 12, 2018)

La peltier ha pasado a mejor vida. Haz la prueba que sugiere  dosmetros, pero sospecho lo peor.
Con el tiempo van perdiendo rendimiento. Yo las utilizo muy a menudo y uno de los sintomas de avería es precisamente ese.
Me imagino que el lado caliente es el que tienes hacia el ventilador.

Saludos.


----------



## DiegoRPV (Jul 12, 2018)

Probé con 2 fuentes ATX distintas, la celda es nueva 0 Km, entiendo que pasó a mejor vida, pero quisiera saber porqué.
Saludos y gracias.


----------

